# Ratman - The smallest hero!?



## Malvingt2 (Aug 23, 2011)

> Meet Shooto. He's a bit vertically-challenged. He also wants to be a hero. But guess what? Midgets can’t be heroes! Ha! So he becomes a villain instead. Sort of. Not really. Wait a minute here, why is he so heroic if he’s supposed to be the bad guy? And what about the so-called good guys? Why are they so… evil?



*Action-Comedy-Romance-School Life-Sci-fi-Shounen -Supernatural-Ecchi-Mature*


*Author(s)*
INUI Sekihiko

*Artist(s)*
INUI Sekihiko

*Year*
2007


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh! I really love this series, just been reading it as the graphic novels have been released over here. So finished volume 4 a bit ago. When I first saw Tiger and Bunny it immediately made me think of this. Both taking the idea of commerical heroes and doing interesting things to them. Besides, I love the Jackies, best minions ever.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Oh! I really love this series, just been reading it as the graphic novels have been released over here. So finished volume 4 a bit ago. When I first saw Tiger and Bunny it immediately made me think of this. Both taking the idea of commerical heroes and doing interesting things to them. Besides, I love the Jackies, best minions ever.


 ah! I see. I am hoping that the group translated this in a fast pace. I want to read more and it is actually funny and so far the Jackies made me lol so hard.


----------



## Fran (Aug 23, 2011)

this style of art appeals to me. funny first chapter


----------



## Kirito (Aug 23, 2011)

Will read this.

I've been posting after Fran for quite some time now 

EDIT: reading it right now, i feel like it's cashing in on the superhero theme that tiger and bunny revived


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 23, 2011)

when did tiger and bunny start? it didn't start in 07 thats for sure >>


----------



## Kirito (Aug 23, 2011)

really? oh well my bad then.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 23, 2011)

No worries  just pokin fun at ya. though Tiger and Bunny is pretty good; gotta watch it eventually


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 23, 2011)

the first ch. was fun and interesting i think I will follow it


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 23, 2011)

Like I said before the first chapter is real funny... thank you guys for posting.


----------



## NarFan (Aug 24, 2011)

funny first chapter, let's hope they translate more of it


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 30, 2011)

*CH 2:*How would Rukia survive this by any means?


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 30, 2011)

I like the art, will check out!

Edit: After reading it, my opinion is that it is an average start for a manga. Nothing special... yet, some of my favorite mangas have had lackluster beginnings before they pick up. Even so, it is slightly disappointing.  I do like the henchmen though, hilarious.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 8, 2011)

*CH 3:* Link removed Oh? I enjoyed this chapter. the Jackies are just too good..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2011)

*CH 4:* 不是人 Not Human


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 15, 2011)

It is pretty god although the Ratman don't look like a Ratman at all.


----------



## Godot (Nov 15, 2011)

It might be because I'm very drunk right now, but this manga is fucking awesome.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 15, 2011)

Ratman is boss.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 15, 2011)

Ratman is awesome.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2011)

Ratman got carried on the back of a girl who happens to be a sworn enemy to his organization. And yet....a Dawwwww moment.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2011)

Godot said:


> It might be because I'm very drunk right now, but this manga is fucking awesome.


 might be that or that this manga is fucking awesome. 



Geralt of Rivia said:


> Ratman is boss.


agree



Kirito said:


> Ratman is awesome.


agree



Kira Yamato said:


> Ratman got carried on the back of a girl who happens to be a sworn enemy to his organization. And yet....a Dawwwww moment.


 Yeah, I like that moment too.


----------



## Electrivire (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah, definitely awesome, read all the chapters that are currently out, and I'm following this, I wanna see where it goes.


----------



## BlaZeR (Nov 22, 2011)

haha this has potential, very enjoyable series


----------



## Kirito (Nov 22, 2011)

I think the ridiculousness of the training partners is a plot point. Some heroes will be too ridiculous to look at, and try to distract Ratman from the fight.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 22, 2011)

The Jacky 5 is more stronger than "Hero". If Ratman can beat all of them, beating "Hero" will be walking in park.

Seriously, I am curious what's under Jackal's mask.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2011)

How cute, even the Jackey's have special bento boxes  

As for the virtual training how obvious can you get with that reference? xDDD

And I guess every super hero series needs reporters/media types to wedge themselves in the storyline. The secret society page that wasn't so secret had me cracking up.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 24, 2011)

Why Ratman > other heroes?

It is because Ratman has combatants at his command. Chapter 6 is nice. Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Why Ratman > other heroes?
> 
> It is because Ratman has *combatants *at his command. Chapter 6 is nice. Can't wait for the next chapter.


 They are the best in the business. , man this forum needs a Jacky smile.. Mods do your magic..


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 24, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> They are the best in the business. , man this forum needs a Jacky smile.. Mods do your magic..



Yeah...the question is, are these Jackal even a human being? or it is some kind of life form that created by the organization.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 24, 2011)

Goddammit this Manga.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 24, 2011)

This manga manages to be carefree, badass, and funny at the same time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Yeah...the question is, are these Jackal even a human being? or it is some kind of life form that created by the organization.


good question.. I am curious to .. I will say that, they are not robots.



Geralt of Rivia said:


> This manga manages to be carefree, badass, and funny at the same time.


 I agree 


Edit: Genres School Life & Sci-fi added to this manga..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2011)

*CH 7:* link


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 13, 2011)

Now, this episode makes me wonder...is there a genuine good guy in Hero Organization?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice chapter.. The Hero Organization is really a mess lol




Rokudaime said:


> Now, this episode makes me wonder...is there a genuine good guy in Hero Organization?


 good question... we will have to wait and see..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 15, 2011)

*CH 9*:Water disperses here as well


Epic Chapter  pek


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 22, 2011)

*CH 10:*this


*Spoiler*: __ 








Ratman ftw. XD


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 22, 2011)

Ratman with a laser beam? Didn't see that coming...at all.

It is nice to see every hero has their own specialty instead of everyone being "Watchmen".


----------



## c3zz4rr (Dec 24, 2011)

Chapter 11 
HERE

Thanks for introducing this manga to us, hopefully the scans are gonna keep on coming.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 5, 2012)

Ratman identity got revealed in chapter 13. Will this going to be a downfall for our main character or it is just a filler chapter that will not affect the main plot?


----------



## Tracespeck (Jan 5, 2012)

You're misusing the word "filler," but no I don't think he has to worry about his identity being revealed at all.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 5, 2012)

Tracespeck said:


> You're misusing the word *"filler,*" but no I don't think he has to worry about his identity being revealed at all.





Fine then, how about "breather" chapter?


----------



## Tracespeck (Jan 5, 2012)

Breather? From what?  From the story? This IS the story.  You are saying this chapter lacks value but it's helping the main character and the reader to get familiar with the world of heros and what "regular" people are like.  Encounters like he had in the last chapter serve as a contrast against the "bad" hero's he has had to fight and are shaping how he thinks and what he fights for.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 6, 2012)

Tracespeck said:


> Breather? From what?  From the story? This IS the story.  You are saying this chapter lacks value but it's helping the main character and the reader to get familiar with the world of heros and what "regular" people are like.  Encounters like he had in the last chapter serve as a contrast against the "bad" hero's he has had to fight and are shaping how he thinks and what he fights for.



Say whatever you want. It is a *FILLER chapter to ME*.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 7, 2012)

*CH 14:*Here


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 10, 2012)

*CH 15:*Ch.57

Ratman is in trouble? hmm


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jan 10, 2012)

Guys, guys, stop bickering, filler, not filler it doesn't matter, let's all just enjoy this wonderful manga.

Shit's about to get popping. I honestly don't see any scenario where ratman could beat this new guy. He only defeated the A level hero by losing consciousness and going feral, which i guess won't happen here because it would lose it's value for us reader seeing his ultimate combat form again after only a couple of chapters.

Btw how many chapters before we catch up with the raws?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 10, 2012)

c3zz4rr said:


> Guys, guys, stop bickering, filler, not filler it doesn't matter, let's all just enjoy this wonderful manga.
> 
> Shit's about to get popping. I honestly don't see any scenario where ratman could beat this new guy. He only defeated the A level hero by losing consciousness and going feral, which i guess won't happen here because it would lose it's value for us reader seeing his ultimate combat form again after only a couple of chapters.
> 
> Btw how many chapters before we catch up with the raws?


 Yeah this dude is Level S, about the Raws, I dunno I am really sure that it is in Vol 8 and we are in Vol 4 or 5?..


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 10, 2012)

That Rank-S dude is so overpowered. Completely different from Rank A heroes. I wonder how Ratman going to beat him.

Can't wait for next chapter.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 13, 2012)

Chapter 16 is out.

The S-Rank Hero is overpowered.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jan 13, 2012)

_*Ratman*_* |[ Chapter 16 ]|*

This is an exciting series. I started reading it recently and I need more! I'm liking how so called heroes are not necessarily heroes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 13, 2012)

OMG the S hero is a jerk. God damn go Ratman!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Feb 10, 2012)

New chapters are out 
_*Ratman*_* |[ Chapter 17 ]|*

_*Ratman*_* |[ Chapter 18 ]|*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah nice two chapters, I like the pacing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

*CH 19:*Chapter 80


----------



## Robin (Feb 23, 2012)

just started this manga today, and man I love it! It's hilarious! 

about time he gets some exercise, but getting trained by his enemy is.. kinda wrong... has he no shame?  he's gonna hurt Ankaizer's feelings when the truth gets out, how mean


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nico Robin said:


> just started this manga today, and man I love it! It's hilarious!
> 
> about time he gets some exercise, but getting trained by his enemy is.. kinda wrong... has he no shame?  he's gonna hurt Ankaizer's feelings when the truth gets out, how mean


 he is really in an odd spot but it is really  intriguing to see what is going to happen and the past behind Ratman creation..


----------



## Kirito (Feb 23, 2012)

Wasn't Ankaiser that horrible prick who only became a hero for fame?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Wasn't Ankaiser that horrible prick who only became a hero for fame?


 yes but he is showing another side of him to our hero.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 23, 2012)

I read the chinese scans. The series became unfunny and getting serious and darker.


----------



## Robin (Feb 23, 2012)

yeah that's what I anticipated, it's got a good potential to become a darker manga because of its non-mainstream stuff (twisted heroes, righteous bad guys). But I do hope it keeps some of its hilarity.


Kirito: that was a joke  but I'm sure Ankaizer will get mad when he finds out that Shooto is Ratman, but that's what will make it interesting. It'd be awesome if Ankaizer's sister fell for Shooto too or something, I'll just rofl XD


----------



## Fuzzly (Feb 27, 2012)

Nico Robin said:


> just started this manga today, and man I love it! It's hilarious!
> 
> about time he gets some exercise, but getting trained by his enemy is.. kinda wrong... has he no shame?  he's gonna hurt Ankaizer's feelings when the truth gets out, *how mean*



Well, he is the dark hero of a villainous organization. He's training both his boxing AND bad-guy technique!

He's doing the same thing to the poor hero-association girl 


Love this manga. The Jacky gags always seem to make me laugh. 

I definitely feel like this is on the same wavelength as T&B, which is a good thing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2012)

*CH 19.5:*legit


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 7, 2012)

*CH 20*h.96

Fatman Returns!!

*CH 21*h.96

Trouble Sisters!!


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 7, 2012)

holy shit chapter 21  !!

bwaah, how sweet


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 7, 2012)

A little bit of news, this manga got tagged with two new genres "Ecchi & Mature" Probably because of future volumes..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 9, 2012)

*CH 22:*Ch.17


----------



## Robin (Mar 12, 2012)

Fuzzly said:


> Well, he is the dark hero of a villainous organization. He's training both his boxing AND bad-guy technique!
> 
> He's doing the same thing to the poor hero-association girl
> 
> ...



Yeah that poor hero girl likes him too. I kinda want to see him with that blonde girl. And yeah Jacky guys always crack me up. 

What's T&B? 



Malvingt2 said:


> A little bit of news, this manga got tagged with two new genres "Ecchi & Mature" Probably because of future volumes..



oh but that's a good thing  it's been mildly ecchi already.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2012)

Ch.22 alone, had more panty shots than all of the previous chapters combined


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2012)

Nico Robin said:


> Yeah that poor hero girl likes him too. I kinda want to see him with that blonde girl. And yeah Jacky guys always crack me up.
> 
> *What's T&B? *



. I highly recommend watching the anime. Like Ratman, it has a unique take on Super heroes where they are sponsored and part of organizations.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 14, 2012)

*CH 23:*Chapter 81 is out


----------



## Robin (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks Kira 


I don't see what's particularly funny about that page  that was a sweet chapter though


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 15, 2012)

Nico Robin said:


> thanks Kira
> 
> 
> *I don't see what's particularly funny about that page*  that was a sweet chapter though


 We were talking about ecchi and stuff and lol look how the manga hit us in the next chapter, nothing revealing just sexy..


----------



## Robin (Mar 15, 2012)

oh yeah I expected something more revealing too XD


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, chapter 24 was interesting, I wonder how Ratman is going to evolve in order to be able to fight against S-class and Unchain.


----------



## Robin (Mar 16, 2012)

man I love this manga--that ponytail girl looks up to Shooto who's a scary bad guy, Ankaizer is giving him boxing advice, and now Shooto is looking up to this telekinesis guy who's actually his enemy..... I wonder who was that hero who inspired Shooto to be a hero when he was little, it'd be awesome if he was also some crushed dream >.>

I know I shouldn't laugh at these, but man this is just precious


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 21, 2012)

Lol, of course she got captured. I wonder what's going to happen to her. I don't think they can kill her. Maybe brainwash her/do experiments on her? For now the manga hasn't been _that_ dark but the last few chapters did get a bit darker compared to the earlier ones.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> Lol, of course she got captured. I wonder what's going to happen to her. I don't think they can kill her. Maybe brainwash her/do experiments on her? For now the manga hasn't been _that_ dark but the last few chapters did get a bit darker compared to the earlier ones.


 Oh boy, maybe brainwash.. I want to read CH 26 asap.


*CH 25: *Chapter 84 is out


----------



## Kirito (Mar 21, 2012)

Hmph, I've read the spoilers with a chinese friend (lucky me) and may I just say Ratman is like Negima. Good start, marvelous middle, bad end.

Well, current arc is bad.

Unchain arc is excellent though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Hmph, I've read the spoilers with a chinese friend (lucky me) and may I just say Ratman is like Negima. Good start, marvelous middle, *bad end.
> 
> Well, current arc is bad.*
> 
> Unchain arc is excellent though.


 Damn really? 

*CH 26:* Code Breaker 168


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 27, 2012)

*CH 27:*here.
*CH 28:*here.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 27, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Hmph, I've read the spoilers with a chinese friend (lucky me) and may I just say Ratman is like Negima. Good start, marvelous middle, *bad end*.


Again, how could it have a bad end if this series is also still ongoing?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 28, 2012)

Started reading this today. Great fun.
Jackal is the best organization I've seen, good or bad. And the Jackys are awesome.  Oh, and Mirea is pek
I just hope it manages to keep its humor. That's the reason I lost interest in Kenichi.


----------



## reaperunique (May 3, 2012)

Holy shit, Ratman just became so much more awesome.


----------



## Kirito (May 4, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Again, how could it have a bad end if this series is also still ongoing?



... are you talking about Nozoki Ana too?

What I meant is that the current arcs of both mangas are horrible. Not that they already ended, but the last arcs, hence I'm saying end (good start, excellent middle, bad end). It doesn't mean it ended already.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 29, 2012)

*CH 29*:Vollst?ndig mode
*CH 30*:Vollst?ndig mode
*CH 31*:Vollst?ndig mode
*CH 32*:Vollst?ndig mode
*CH 33*:Vollst?ndig mode
*CH 34*:Vollst?ndig mode
*CH 35*:Vollst?ndig mode

You guys are so lazy 

anyway time to read.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 29, 2012)

35th chapter was very good. I like when a character (especially among weak and/or secondary ones) turns out to be "Don't judge a book by its cover" kind of character.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2012)

*CH 36:*Tensa Zangetsu not only managed to grow stronger then Hichigo but even then H2ichigo

Fatman is winning me over.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 12, 2012)

*CH 37:*translated practically a whole chapter


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2012)

Chapter 38


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 19, 2012)

go Rio! dat combo was quite impressive. though her dads a monster


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2012)

*CH 39:*242nd chapter in English


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2012)

I can't believe I was 10 chapters behind but thankfully someone uploaded those chapters (since I don't use online manga readers) and I got a chance to catch up. I can't wait to see the rematch between Ankaiser and Ratman. I hope Ratman doesn't try to take a dive to purposely boost up Ankaiser. Just give him a fair, straight up fight and everyone should be satisfied.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 2, 2012)

*CH 40:*Chapter 50 [Eng]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2012)

I was happy to see that Ratman and Ankaiser didn't hold back. While Ankaiser should have had the upper hand given his experience, I'm not going to blame the series for leaving the match as a draw. I am surprised that he found out Ratman's identity so easily.

A happy ending to that story. I guess we now move on to something new.


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 10, 2012)

Chapter 41 is out.

Interesting chapter, Ratman is really becoming exciting to read.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 10, 2012)

I can see it now. Ratman, unchain, rio and 1-2 more hero's vs a group led by the other s-gene hero


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 16, 2012)

*CH 42:*Actually, he changes the attack as well.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 17, 2012)

This manga is so awesome  Gotta love those Jackies


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 17, 2012)

Another awesome chapter.
The app hero, it's original, that's for sure


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 23, 2012)

*CH 43:*Bankai at some point during his fight against Lisa


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2012)

Greatest marketing tool EVER...

Why does feel similar to the lvl up'er case from the Railgun series?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 30, 2012)

*CH 44:*Chapter 53

Nice chapter; the app is making heroes go mad.. I want to see where this going..


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm curious as well.

The idea that the "evil" organization is less evil than the hero association just keeps being awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 20, 2012)

*CH 46*:Link removed


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 20, 2012)

Amazing chapter >D FATMAN WITH THE EPIC WIN


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 20, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> Amazing chapter >D FATMAN WITH THE EPIC WIN



Yeah Fatman is boss... lol @ Rio situation tho..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2012)

Good lord, I can't believe Rio had to do that routine just to bring out her weapons. Well, at least she was successful in her debut 

And major credit goes to Fatman in his battle.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 4, 2013)

*CH 41:* here
*CH 42*: here
*CH 43:* here
*CH 44:*here
*CH 45:* here
*CH 46:* Link removed
*CH 46.5:* Link removed

Sorry, my laziness...:amazed


----------



## CandyCocaine (Mar 15, 2013)

Soo.. did they stop translating?


----------



## rajin (Mar 28, 2013)

*Ratman 58 Raw : 12 double page joined*

*like Kido *​


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Ratman 51:*she's with Renji training at Ichibei's place


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2013)

His true past has finally revealed himself. Well, I guess that was bound to happen given that we're entering the final stretch of the series.


----------

